# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Is this baby Espei?

## baranne

Got some accidental breeding in my newly setup 1 ft tank. First time that it happened to me. Can someone confirm if these are Trigonostigma Espei?

----------


## andrewtyr

I think so

----------


## Quixotic

Cute fellas. How many did you find?

----------


## baranne

Counted 5 last weekend and 4 today. Hopefully the other one is hiding...  :Cool:

----------


## hwchoy

well how can you tell when it is so young? also espei is not in Rasbora any more, it has been assigned to _Trigonostigma_ for donkey years, comprising _T. heteromorpha_, _espei_, _hengeli_, and the ultra rare _somphongsi_.

----------


## baranne

Do they all look the same when young? Did not know they are not in Rasbora anymore...  :Embarassed:  

Ok have changed my post to reflect it...  :Smile:

----------


## baranne

update... 3 weeks old... pardon the poor image...

----------


## andrewtyr

they look well-fed to me. nice cute lil fellows

----------


## baranne

Here's a much better shot...  :Smile:

----------


## andrewtyr

interesting, their bellies look so bloated. Do they take worms directly?

----------


## Youjin

"Baranne" - any update on the fry ? is it a espei ?

----------


## XnSdVd

My money's on _T. heteromorpha_ unless he doesn't have any adult heteromorpha in the tank  :Razz:

----------


## baranne

> interesting, their bellies look so bloated. Do they take worms directly?


No they don't take worms... but they take BBS now... see the photo below... u can see the BBS in the tummy I believe...  :Grin:  




> "Baranne" - any update on the fry ? is it a espei ?


Looks like an Espei to me...  :Wink:  




> My money's on _T. heteromorpha_ unless he doesn't have any adult heteromorpha in the tank


Yup, I do not have any heteromorpha in the tank...  :Razz:

----------


## andrewtyr

Nice fish bro, glad they are growing up well  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Beautiful baby T. espei. Male i beieve, since i can't see the ovaries. Though Choy would know better.

----------

